# Any Corel Painter promos?



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking to upgrade to Painter 12.

Anyone aware of any legal promos, sales, etc?

TIA


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

No info on Painter promos... but I recommend you check out ArtRage Studio Pro. It has the same functions as Painter, and in my opinion is even better than Painter, and is a fraction of the cost. I've used it for some animation and illustration fairly often.

A7


----------



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

I got an email promo from Wacom saying if you are a Wacom-user, you can save $100 on the upgrade or regular version.

Link here:

Corel Painter 12 for Wacom customers


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Downloading now, thx for the heads-up.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

it's outrageous that customers who have version 9.5 aren't eligible for upgrade pricing.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------

